# scandisce nel pensiero momenti decisivi



## Mister Draken

Hola a todos

Se trata de una frase en un libro de filosofía (que toca el tema de los extranjeros).

*Anche altrove, però, Platone apre le porte allo xénos, allo straniero che, quando entra in scena, scandisce nel pensiero momenti decisivi, dischiude nuove prospettive.*

Traducción: También en otro sitio, sin embargo, Platón abre las puertas al _xénos_, al extranjero que, cuando entra en escena, *scandisce* momentos decisivos en el pensamiento, desvela nuevas perspectivas.

He visto que en muchos diccionarios el verbo _scandire_ se traduce como: «deletrear», «silabear», «recalcar» (palabras), «medir» (versos), pero en la frase en cuestión no logro entender a qué se refiere dado que ninguno de esos verbos se aplica a «momentos decisivos en el pensamiento».

¿Tiene acaso el verbo _scandire_ una acepción que los diccionarios no recogen?

Gracias a todos


----------



## Ciprianus

Articula (construye, define).

Medir versos=escandir


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola.

Creo que la acepción que más se acerca al significado de "scandire" en tu contexto es la que pego a continuación, sacada de scandire in Vocabolario - Treccani:


> accompagnare, *inframmezzare*, segnare il suo scorrere secondo ritmi regolari e costanti



Un intento de traducción, aunque no me acabe de convencer: "... marca de forma regular / intercalada momentos decisivos...".

A ver si a otros se les ocurre algo mejor.


----------



## Mister Draken

TheCrociato91 said:


> Hola.
> 
> Creo que la acepción que más se acerca al significado de "scandire" en tu contexto es la que pego a continuación, sacada de scandire in Vocabolario - Treccani:
> 
> 
> Un intento de traducción, aunque no me acabe de convencer: "... marca de forma regular / intercalada momentos decisivos...".
> 
> A ver si a otros se les ocurre algo mejor.



Hola

Entiendo la idea. «Marca de forma regular» como en la música cuando se va marcando el ritmo.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Sí, esa es la idea. También acaba de ocurrírseme "de manera acompasada". Pero no sé si encaja aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Hola.
Mi intento:
También en otro sitio, sin embargo, Platón abre las puertas al _xénos_, al extranjero que, cuando entra en escena, *evidencia* momentos decisivos en el pensamiento, desvela nuevas perspectivas.
Saludos.


----------



## Mister Draken

pepitoHorizonte said:


> Hola.
> Mi intento:
> También en otro sitio, sin embargo, Platón abre las puertas al _xénos_, al extranjero que, cuando entra en escena, *evidencia* momentos decisivos en el pensamiento, desvela nuevas perspectivas.
> Saludos.



Hola, pepitoHorizonte

Es una traducción muy libre. Muy interesante aunque le agregaría el elemento rítmico: "evidencia regularmente", por ejemplo.

Veamos si hay más aportes de hablantes de italiano.

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## lorenzos

Nel contesto di "_scandisce nel pensiero momenti decisivi, dischiude nuove prospettive_" non c'è alcun elemento ritmico, come non c'è in _dischiude_; qui _scandisce_ significa solo evidenzia, segnala, fa risaltare, fa emergere, porta alla luce...


----------



## Mister Draken

Lorenzos, como siempre, ¡muchas gracias! Su punto de vista de hablante nativo es muy valiosa y de gran ayuda.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Discrepo con Lorenzos, para mí el verbo "scandire" sí conlleva una alusión a la "ritmicidad". No significa simplemente "hacer hincapié", "sacar a la luz" o "subrayar". Desde luego, el objeto al que se refiere el verbo es "momenti", es decir un sustantivo que está conectado con el tiempo.

En cualquier caso, si le añades un adverbio que indique regularidad a un verbo como evidenciar o marcar, para mí la traducción está perfecta.


----------



## lorenzos

Troppo buono, grazie a te @Mister Draken

@TheCrociato91 *scandisce nel pensiero momenti decisivi, dischiude nuove prospettive.*
"Nei momenti topici, l'oratore scandiva lentamente le parole"
"Nei momenti più concitati, per farsi capire scandiva le frasi"
Ciao.


----------



## TheCrociato91

lorenzos said:


> @TheCrociato91 *scandisce nel pensiero momenti decisivi, dischiude nuove prospettive.*
> "Nei momenti topici, l'oratore scandiva lentamente le parole"
> "Nei momenti più concitati, per farsi capire scandiva le frasi"
> Ciao.



Ciao. Non capisco cosa intendi dire con questo commento. So che "scandire" vuol dire anche "pronunciare le parole in modo chiaro ...".

Ad ogni modo nel post #3 ho riportato l'accezione che, a mio avviso, si avvicina di più al verbo del contesto dell'OP. Un'accezione che allude appunto a un elemento di regolarità e ritmicità. Almeno così la vedo io.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao Crociato, tu avvaloravi la ritmicità di _scandire_ poiche nella frase c'erano i _momenti_: ho cercato di mostrare che ci possono essere, i momenti, anche senza "ritmi regolari e costanti". Ho anche sottolineato come lo straniero scandisca e dischiuda: ma dove lo vedi l'elemento ritmico, regolare? (noto ora che questro straniero scandisce "quando entra in scena": una suggestione che direi sicuramente inconscia dell'autore).


----------



## TheCrociato91

Beh, i tuoi esempi mi sembrano diversi. Nel contesto dell'OP sono i momenti ad essere scanditi, a differenza delle tue frasi, dove "momenti" costruisce semplicemente lo sfondo temporale su cui si svolge l'azione. Da come la vedo io il fatto di scandire i momenti nel pensiero vuol dire intervallarli in modo cadenzato, regolare. Il che vuol dire anche evidenziarli, farli risaltare, etc., ma con una certa regolarità.

Io personalmente la interpreto così, poi può ben darsi che mi sbagli. E sinceramente non vedo il nesso con "dischiudere"; poteva anche esserci qualunque altro verbo e non cambiare / influenzare il significato del verbo prima.


----------



## lorenzos

Va bene, e allora:
"Mi raccomando, dice il regista, i momenti più importanti vanno scanditi con vigore!"  
Ma come fai a vedere uno *straniero che, quando entra in scena, scandisce nel pensiero momenti decisivi *a intervalli regolari? *dischiude nuove prospettive *sempre a intervalli regolari? Andiamo, su...


----------



## TheCrociato91

lorenzos said:


> *dischiude nuove prospettive *sempre a intervalli regolari?



Dove avrei detto che l'elemento ritmico / regolare suggerito dal verbo "scandire" si trasferisce anche sul verbo "dischiudere"?  Comunque d'accordo, pensala come credi.

Ripeto per l'ennesima volta: "scandire" per me vuole dire sì evidenziare, etc. come hai detto tu, ma sottintende anche una componente di ritmicità / regolarità / ripetizione (vedasi #3).

Buona serata.


----------



## chlapec

Buenos días,
Me atrevería a proponer *desgranar *como traducción de *scandire *en este contexto. Del mismo modo que en italiano se puede "*scandire il tempo*", en español es también común la locución "*desgranar el tiempo*". El sentido de ambos términos en este contexto es muy próximo: hace pensar en algo rítmico, regular, y al mismo tiempo lo evidencia. En la frase de partida, *si scandiscono momenti*, *se desgranan momentos*.
¿Qué opinais?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola @chlapec.
Desconocía esa acepción del verbo, pero según comentas me parece que encaja muy bien.

Pero bueno, así es como interpreto yo el verbo "scandire" en el contexto brindado, así que seguramente haya quien discrepe.

Un saludo.


----------



## lorenzos

Seguramente, amigo @TheCrociato91 
@chlapec Opino que _l’orologio del campanile scandisce le ore a intervalli regolari_, pero en:
- _Alcuni eventi *scandiscono *la vita di ogni uomo: la fine degli studi, il primo lavoro, il matrimonio, l’acquisto di un’abitazione…_
-_ Finalmente l’allenatore fa giocare Pjaca che, col suo ingresso in campo, *scandisce *nella partita i momenti decisivi: il rigore, il goal, un salvataggio sulla linea di porta…_
no hay ni regularidad ni ritmo.


----------

